# Mesh / 3d datei in After Effects importieren



## contrex (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich konnte hier im Forum dazu leider nichts finden, bin mir aber sicher dass die Frage schon das ein oder andere mal gestellt wurde:


Ist es möglich Meshdateien  bzw 3d Dateien in After Effects zu importieren und dort auch im 3d Raum zu nutzen?
Wenn ja wie?

Mit Adobe Illustrator scheint es ja irgendwie zu gehen. 
Meine Frage bezieht sich aber auf ein Logo, was ich in Blender erstellt habe.
Ich würde gerne eine Kamerafahrt um ein Logokörper gestallten, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht diese zu importieren.


----------



## Asta (1. März 2010)

Hi

Du kannst eine 3D-Datei importieren (bestimmte Formate), aber es werden nur bestimmte Objekte erkannt. Keine Polygon-Objekte. Nur Nullobjekte, Kameras und ähnliches. Bei diesen Objekten kommen dann aber auch Animationsdaten mit.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. März 2010)

Hi,
http://www.boomerlabs.com/cart/product.php?productid=8&cat=3&page=1

Viele Grüße


----------



## Asta (10. März 2010)

Ok, damit funktioniert auch Max. C4D geht auch, Maya ebenfalls.


----------

